# Where to buy Strut bumper & parts



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello -so I looked all over the web and can't find where to buy these parts. Can any anyone point me to the place?

-front bumper stop from inside my front strut
-the bowl/plate or mount that sits on top of the assembled strut, below or inside the fender wall

Just a side question, is the silver arm on the KYB strut there for added support?

Any other advice you can heap on, is much appreciated. It took my son and & 4 hours to disassemble...it was a gas! There is no fitting wrench for the top of the shock rod, we ended up tapping on a 10mm to hold it. ha!

Thanks in advance. I'm in Minneapolis, Mn.
(I've been on Napa, Jegs, Amazon etc... no joy)


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

ok through deductive reasoning..Ha, I have removed the shipping bar. Next I an reusing the bumper as it is in near stock shape. The plate has been wire brushed clean and the reinforced/thicker ring that the bearing sits on is in useable shape & greased. Next is the torque spec of 58ftLbs for the nut on top of the strut mount bushing. How to secure the strut rod from turning without grabbing the shaft....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

have you tried Ebay? I'm finding an assortment of parts maybe what you need can be found there?

2005 gto struts | eBay


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank'ie, I'll check your link and the rest. I'm still a bit skittish about Ebay sellers and prefer the small guy our local place of business. Again thanks and it may be the place to go..


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Need an idea please.... after looking at the strut plate, it's a bit bent. With the new springs, the notched mark isn't going to fit at the same place as the old. In other words, if the notched mark & weep hole were pointed towards the engine, they are now pointed in the opposite direction. How much will this effect the alignment/camber etc? 

I looked all over (including Ebay) and can't find anyone that sells the strut mount plate and the gasket surrounding it, as it came installed on the car.. any ideas? Has anyone used a generic and if so, where did you buy it?
tia..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Goat51 said:


> Need an idea please.... after looking at the strut plate, it's a bit bent. With the new springs, the notched mark isn't going to fit at the same place as the old. In other words, if the notched mark & weep hole were pointed towards the engine, they are now pointed in the opposite direction. How much will this effect the alignment/camber etc?
> 
> I looked all over (including Ebay) and can't find anyone that sells the strut mount plate and the gasket surrounding it, as it came installed on the car.. any ideas? Has anyone used a generic and if so, where did you buy it?
> tia..


Most who deal on ebay are businesses selling parts who have online stores. You use paypal and or a CC to protect yourself. Check their ratings. I have never had a problem.

If they sell parts similar to what you look for PM them and ask if they have what you need.


try contacting gtog8ta.com and ask Eric if he knows where you can get the part...... they are now carrying parts for these cars and are adding items all the time.

try contacting a former Pontiac dealer in your area they may be able to direct you, ask them where they'd get the part if you brought it in.


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Most who deal on ebay are businesses selling parts who have online stores. You use paypal and or a CC to protect yourself. Check their ratings. I have never had a problem.
> 
> If they sell parts similar to what you look for PM them and ask if they have what you need.
> 
> ...


Thanks Judge. I called local Dealers and the part is stored in Lansing Mich. They wanted $150 for the plate/boot/bumper..ha! Andy Kollar said he may be able to get it shipped to him. I ended up using the existing strut plate, they weren't that bad. I'll keep the email guy you referenced. I bet I'll run into a need for "Dealer Only" parts again. I like to replace stuff as I go through a "used something..
"


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Goat51 said:


> Thanks Judge. I called local Dealers and the part is stored in Lansing Mich. They wanted $150 for the plate/boot/bumper..ha! Andy Kollar said he may be able to get it shipped to him. I ended up using the existing strut plate, they weren't that bad. I'll keep the email guy you referenced. I bet I'll run into a need for "Dealer Only" parts again. I like to replace stuff as I go through a "used something..
> "


Unfortunately, just about any part you need to replace on these cars are gonna be commanding pirated prices. Even before warranties expired GM was authorizing dealers to use aftermarket parts as many were back ordered or no longer available. Used parts may be the only recourse for many as the older these cars get the harder it will be to find them. 

Example: My '05 suffered from rear spring sag. OEM Springs do not offer the proper ride height. GM authorized my dealer to replace with aftermarket. OEM springs would take months to get here and after measuring mine and OEM it was agreed OEM springs wold not correct the issue. I purchased rear springs from a now defunct suspensions parts supplier my dealer reimbursed me and back charged GM.


I came across this site: GTOSuspensionParts.com - pontiac gto 2005 Suspension Parts


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Kool, thanks guys... I suspected the scarcity in parts my be a nut buster..but well worth it.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow I am going thru this right now myself, none of the strut boots that my local parts place has fit at all.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Plowboy said:


> Wow I am going thru this right now myself, none of the strut boots that my local parts place has fit at all.


I bought Moog Strut Boots from Summit and they weren't even close to fitting. Ended up re-using the stock ones. I would just buy a used factory set from someone.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> Wow I am going thru this right now myself, none of the strut boots that my local parts place has fit at all.


My go-to guy for stuff like that is Andy at Kollar Racing If his site doesn't list it call him. He has or can get stuff not shown there.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Just talked to a parts man from the local chevy dealer he said he can get new originals.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dealer is top price just so you know


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Dealer is top price just so you know


The parts guy is a good friend and treats me well.


----------

